# Dog Poo Trash Can? Alternative to putting in regular trash?



## TaraMom22

Our trash can SMELLS! DH said I should buy something to put the dog poo in until trash day. I surfed around the web and didn't see anything great. What do you all do with the dog poo between when you pick it up and trash day other than just throw it in the regular trash can?

I don't think I like the idea of that stand-alone septic system. Who wants to fuss with it every time you pick up poo (I read you have to add water every time). Besides, our yard isn't that big and that sounds smelly too.

Suggestions?


----------



## LibertyME

We use one of these...lined with a regular 13 gallon tall kitchen trash bag...

Behrens 10 gal. Galvanized Sheet Steel Garbage Pail - 2220185 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I have a separate small trash can ( with a pedal type thing to open it). I scoop the poo into there and that liner is changed daily. I also put a tsp of diatomaceous earth in there and it keeps flies away.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

We have a big white bucket outside our door. We toss the poo-filled bags in there everytime we come back from our walks then empty the bucket into the trash on trash day!


----------



## Jax's Mom

We keep a small bag outside use a rake and shovel (small type) to pick up poos and put it in the bag. We use the rake to twist it up each time we finish. Alittle of a pain, but it works. We put it in the trash can the day of trash pick up


----------



## Jamm

We use a small little compost bin that is used for ONLY Joeys poop. It is lined with a plastic bag and then twice a week it is disposed of.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

I have the "Doggy Dooley" septic system for our dogs. I LOVE it! You do have to dig a sizable hole to install it, but after that it is really quite easy, *non smelly *and "discrete".
You do NOT have to add water every time you use it. I stick the hose in for a couple of minutes a week. You can also add an accellerator, but I only do that a couple of times a summer. It opens with your foot on a trigger. Nobody has even noticed it in my yard, as it's surface "footprint" is only about 6 square inches. It really is worth a second look! I've had to replace mine once, after about 7 years.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Our cat's litter comes in a plastic container with a hinged/snap top. I spray painted one recently (original color is lime green, nothing like advertising there is POOP in here! ) and I have always lined it with a bag. Then I either scoop poop with a little shovel or use another plastic bag and drop it in the container. The snap top keeps it from smelling and it has been working really well.


----------



## mylissyk

Are you bagging and tying shut the bag for the individual clean up before you toss it in the can? Bagging it will really cut down on the odor.


----------



## TaraMom22

I love all the ideas. Sounds like I need to choose a small trash can with a lit and use my kitchen trash bag liners to line it.



mylissyk said:


> Are you bagging and tying shut the bag for the individual clean up before you toss it in the can? Bagging it will really cut down on the odor.


We do use individual bags BUT the kids are required to pick up the poo, and they aren't so good about knotting the bags. If I make too many rules about HOW they pick up the poo, I might have a revolt and have to do it myself. I will strongly SUGGEST that they try to knot the bag after they get the poo in it.

Is there a type of bag easier to knot than the bags-on-board kind? The kids vetoed the grocery plastic bags because too many of them have holes in them.


----------



## Yarra girl

I use the scented (mint) liners from the $2 shop in a small bin and tie them off daily then into the big bin - the tying off and minted bags ( you can get rose, lavender ..... ) make a difference I think
Good luck on your quest


----------



## Bender

I'm using a garbage can and shavings. Put a layer of shavings in, then poop. Then more shavings. It doesn't smell so far, the shavings seem to help dry things up. The plan is to either dump into a bag and trash, or when it's full put some holes in and then store it for a year or so to compost. I figure if we have 3-4 cans on the go we can just do that and then use that compost for the flowers when it's done (takes a year or more to break down).


----------



## missmarstar

Bender said:


> I'm using a garbage can and shavings. Put a layer of shavings in, then poop. Then more shavings. It doesn't smell so far, the shavings seem to help dry things up. The plan is to either dump into a bag and trash,* or when it's full put some holes in and then store it for a year or so to compost. I figure if we have 3-4 cans on the go we can just do that and then use that compost for the flowers when it's done (takes a year or more to break down).*



I really like this idea!! I have a real problem putting something 100% biodegradable (poop) into a landfill inside a non-biodegradable container (baggie). I do like those poop bags that are 100% biodegradable, but they are kind of expensive.


----------



## Mavrk

I have been considering the flushable dog poop bags:
flushable and biodegradable dog poop bags
I think they are sold on Amazon.

I am concerned about the pathogens with composting dog poop. But I guess if it is not used for food crops it wouldn't matter. I have also been thinking of making my own system like the Doggy Dooley type septic system. We have just been living with a stinky trashcan for the last 4 years, but the puppy poop (or possibly just having 2 dogs now) is making it smell a little too much.


----------



## Belgian_Waffle

we use the ruffies trash bags, which come scented. they're similar in texture to the grocery bags, and they're relatively cheap. 
Ruffies Color Scents Trash Bags Berry Plastics Corporation


----------



## Deb_Bayne

TaraMom22 said:


> The kids vetoed the grocery plastic bags because too many of them have holes in them.


besides here, we now have to pay a nickle for every bag we use from the grocery store so now many of us use our own cloth, plastic bags, bins etc for shopping. 

I think that doggie septic is a great idea and I know the perfect spot, right beside our own septic tanks. 

Off shopping tonight, hopefully I can get this at my local pet store.


----------



## Willow52

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> I have the "Doggy Dooley" septic system for our dogs. I LOVE it! You do have to dig a sizable hole to install it, but after that it is really quite easy, *non smelly *and "discrete".
> You do NOT have to add water every time you use it. I stick the hose in for a couple of minutes a week. You can also add an accellerator, but I only do that a couple of times a summer. It opens with your foot on a trigger. Nobody has even noticed it in my yard, as it's surface "footprint" is only about 6 square inches. It really is worth a second look! I've had to replace mine once, after about 7 years.


We had one of these when we lived in town and I agree, it worked great. Our cover was round and green (old style maybe) and easily blended in with the grass. There was no odor and I don't remember having to add water each time either.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

We used to use one of those Diaper Genies. Works great!
We'd bag the poo, put it in the diaper genie and would empty that when it got full. It's really convenient - the genie has its own liner/refill system right inside. Really keeps the smell to a minimum, too.


----------



## Mavrk

Willow52 said:


> We had one of these when we lived in town and I agree, it worked great. Our cover was round and green (old style maybe) and easily blended in with the grass. There was no odor and I don't remember having to add water each time either.


Are the plastic ones okay or do you recommend the metal ones (or making your own)? I also noticed that they have the pyramid shaped and the round type. Which do you recommend?


----------



## crayola_sky

hehe the poo trash..
i remember when we were little..we had a delmatin.
there was a 'poo trash bin' out in the back..full.
stunk to high heavens..with poop so old it was white *making yucky face*
i dont know WHAT my dad did with that but i can still smell that can now!(not litterly)


----------



## GinnyinPA

We bag the poo in a blue poo bag, knot the bag, put it in a grocery bag, put that into the big garbage can and it still reeks. The whole garage reeks by trash day. I like the idea of using the scented liner bags and a small dedicated trashcan. Now that it's warming up, the problem is getting worse. It was much nicer when everything was frozen.


----------



## Goldilocks

My dad gave us a big pail that the pool chemicals (bromine bricks) came in. We line it with a shopping bag and the lid seals tight to keep flys out.


----------



## Karen2

LifeOfRiley said:


> We used to use one of those Diaper Genies. Works great!
> We'd bag the poo, put it in the diaper genie and would empty that when it got full. It's really convenient - the genie has its own liner/refill system right inside. Really keeps the smell to a minimum, too.


That what I was thinking of too!


----------



## Kelley3204

I use the small bags u get at grocery stores to put your veggies or fruits in. I save the plastic bags and just put the dog poop in there and Tie a knot in the bag and throw it in my garbage bag it doesn't seem to stink or hasn't yet. In my Area we have a by law here were if ur dog poops your suspsto pick your dog poop up, if u dont and get caught u can get a big fine and Alot of dog owners dont clean up after their dogs.It frustrates me and pisses me off,cause they let their dog poop in your yard and don't clean up after them they don't give a crap


----------



## tippykayak

We just throw it in the compost with everything else. That means the compost really shouldn't be used for food crops, but we have plenty of non-food needs for rich fill, and dog crap is loaded with all kinds of stuff plants like.


----------



## TaraMom22

Goldilocks said:


> My dad gave us a big pail that the pool chemicals (bromine bricks) came in. We line it with a shopping bag and the lid seals tight to keep flys out.


I love this idea. I might post on freecycle and see if anybody has one they would give us.

I think the diaper genie would be a great solution but it sounds EXPENSIVE given how much Molly poops.


----------

